# How to write Djent??



## ryane24 (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm not super experienced when it comes to writing music but I've written a few songs here and there. When it comes to Djent however I have a hard time. I broke down and bought an 8-string and now I feel like I need to write a Djent song to justify buying an 8-string, and it's been slow going. 

One thing I started doing is setting a metronome some random place between 160 and 200bpm and just jamming out until something good comes out. That helped but only got me so far. When I listen to a really good djent riff it just sounds like controlled randomness...if that makes any sense. I guess my problem is when I hear a riff in my head I don't hear it in like 16th note subdivisions and weird time signatures lol.

That was a really long way to say, how do you Djent??


----------



## Eptaceros (Mar 12, 2017)

https://www.thecirclepit.com/2016/06/the-djenerator-automatic-riff-maker


----------



## ryane24 (Mar 12, 2017)

lol, holy ....! I feel like this is cheating.


----------



## Leviathus (Mar 13, 2017)

Make sure your guitar has a first fret!


----------



## prlgmnr (Mar 13, 2017)

Listen to lots of music, learn to play any bits that you like the sound of, start writing your own stuff.


----------



## Aymara (Mar 13, 2017)

ryane24 said:


> how do you Djent??



By synchronizing your riff to the drums, so cooperation with the drummer is important, when writing Djent riffs.

Here's a good example:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnaibV3U3Ms


----------



## endmysuffering (Mar 13, 2017)

Simplest way I can explain is write out number plots of what you're gonna play to start out eg.
00-000-0-00-0-0-000-0-000-0-0-00
The numbers can be random but find a point where it sounds wrong and offbeat. I got this from after the burial a long time ago and I use it occasionally in funk riffs now but I don't really add djent to my music so don't take my word too seriously on any of this.


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## bostjan (Mar 13, 2017)

This thread is comedy gold.

Here's my useless contribution:

Mix 1/2 cup of cheerios with 1/4 cup of long grain rice. Mix thoroughly, then pour onto tab paper. Wipe away anything on the 3rd and 4th strings.

You should get something like this:

---------------------11-----------------
----------------------0-----------------
----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------
-----------1----1----------1---1-------
--000000----0----000000---0----0---



But seriously, the best riffs are going to come about organically. Have your drummer sit as the kit and then just pound out some riffs. If anything sticks out, record it and maybe also write it down. Once you have a bunch of riffs, go through them and see what goes together. You can always spend some time listening to other bands who write stuff that sounds kind of like what you want to write, then make sure you listen to a little weird stuff in between to keep your writing a little fresher.


----------



## endmysuffering (Mar 13, 2017)

bostjan said:


> This thread is comedy gold.
> 
> Here's my useless contribution:
> 
> ...



What if your drummer doesn't odd time signature?


----------



## bostjan (Mar 13, 2017)

endmysuffering said:


> What if your drummer doesn't odd time signature?



Then either play in common time or find a new drummer. 

What kind of djent drummer refuses to play in odd time, though? That's like a reggae drummer who refuses to play anything on the upbeats, or a funk drummer who refuses to play heavy on the downbeats...


----------



## prlgmnr (Mar 13, 2017)

endmysuffering said:


> What if your drummer doesn't odd time signature?



Just play in an odd time signature while he hammers away in 4/4, I'm sure no band has thought of doing that yet.


----------



## bostjan (Mar 13, 2017)

In before "Meshuggah drums in 4/4 aphorism!"


----------



## schwiz (Mar 13, 2017)

Is this thread for real?


----------



## bostjan (Mar 13, 2017)

schwiz said:


> Is this thread for real?



Naw, it only exists in the digital world.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Mar 13, 2017)

The Disciples of Djod work in mysterious ways.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 13, 2017)

This thread brings me back from the dead!


----------



## metalheadblues (Mar 17, 2017)

Eptaceros said:


> https://www.thecirclepit.com/2016/06/the-djenerator-automatic-riff-maker




This is pretty dope


----------



## Beefmuffin (Mar 17, 2017)

To be honest, I went through the same issue (don't have an 8 string though /cry) so I started to learn Northlane and After the Burial patterns and that unlocked everything for me. Especially After the Burial, Neo Seoul and the end of Collapse are great ways to get your wrist used to those odd patterns.


----------



## Descent (Mar 21, 2017)

OP - Why not just spend time on writing some music instead of djent? You can pick bass parts on that low G while playing treble parts on the rest. You could also unstring the lower 2 strings if the neck will balance and play an interesting looking 6 string guitar 

I have a 7 string and for the most part use the lowest string for the occasional octave but most of the time it just stays unused on there.


----------



## Casper777 (Mar 28, 2017)

to OP, why the hell do you feel you MUST djent on a 8 string? that string produces real notes like the other ones... play whatever you fell...


----------



## gujukal (Mar 28, 2017)

Eptaceros said:


> https://www.thecirclepit.com/2016/06/the-djenerator-automatic-riff-maker



Haha, generating some polyrhytms that sounded a lot more interesting than most djent breakdowns out there ^^


----------



## gujukal (Mar 28, 2017)

ryane24 said:


> I'm not super experienced when it comes to writing music but I've written a few songs here and there. When it comes to Djent however I have a hard time. I broke down and bought an 8-string and now I feel like I need to write a Djent song to justify buying an 8-string, and it's been slow going.
> 
> One thing I started doing is setting a metronome some random place between 160 and 200bpm and just jamming out until something good comes out. That helped but only got me so far. When I listen to a really good djent riff it just sounds like controlled randomness...if that makes any sense. I guess my problem is when I hear a riff in my head I don't hear it in like 16th note subdivisions and weird time signatures lol.
> 
> That was a really long way to say, how do you Djent??



Maybe try to use a downtuned 6 or 7 string instead? If you're not used to an 8 it might be too much and it's hard to write anything decent when you're overwhelmed. Most djent was probably written on a 6 or 7.


----------

